# Which Sheffield address to send supporting documents to - Spouse Visa



## ruky_baby (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am really confused as to which Sheffield address to send the supporting documents to for my husband's visa application. He is applying from Bangladesh and none of the documents have been scanned in Sylhet, they are all being posted to Sheffield (not sure if this information helps decide where the documents should be sent).

He received an email saying he should send them to:
Settlement (Family Migration) Applications
International Operations and Visas
6 Millsands
Vulcan House
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S3 8NU

I have seen on the forums that a few have sent to this address but not heard anything back about whether the documents had been received or not so I am a bit weary about sending them here.

Another address I have found are:
The Portergate – Level 1 (Home Office - UKVI) 
257 Ecclesall Road 
Sheffield 
S11 8NX 
United Kingdom

And finally some PO Box addresses:
Settlement Applications
International Operations and Visas
PO Box 3468
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S3 8WA

Settlement Applications
International Operations and Visas
PO Box 5852
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S11 0FX

I have heard that large files cannot be posted by Royal Mail and therefore sent by ParcelForce who cannot deliver to a PO Box address

Please can someone help me figure out where we should post the documents to.  Does anyone know if the documents can be hand delivered in person? I am lucky enough to live in Sheffield so as long as it's not one of the PO Box addresses maybe I can take them down myself?

Kind regards,
Ruky

Application submitted: 24/11/17
Biometrics Appoinment: 27/11/17


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

We used the last one you list and all was fine

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

You cant deliver in person. We used royal mail special delivery by 1 pm and all was fine. Ours was a rather large file so no need for parcel force who wont deliver to a PO Box anyway

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------

